# bb reducer



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

PM 
Tommy 
DISTANCE CASTING SPONSOR Join Date: Jan 2001
Location: wilmington n.c.
Posts: 1,549 

Scott,

The reducer is included in the price but on this order (not sure why) the reducers did not come with the shipment. The rod is a full 14' and the reducer actually makes the big beach 15'6" which is really too much rod for most fishermen.

At 14' the BB is a sweet casting machine. I do use the reducer for tournament field work but don't use it at all for fishing.

The reducers should be in the next order and I will get one to anybody that wants it.

Tommy

i realize this is an old post but having just bought njheaver's big beach i was wondering if those reducers are still available?
kurt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kurt,

I'll look but I don't think i have anymore of the reducers. Like I posted above, not many guys really want or need one on the Big Beach. At 15'6" it makes the rod a bit of a beast to cast.

Tommy


----------

